# For Ruth....



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Your wish is my command 

Here she is at around 11 months old


12 months


14 months


16 months old (can't believe this was only 4 months ago!)


18 months


Now!


It really is in the last 4 - 5 months that her coat has changed drastically. I've only realised looking back over those photos!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW!!!!!! that is a big fast change!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You see portrait front on photos are great! I wanted to see her beautiful face! Gorgeous! She's kept her lovely dark mysterious eyes!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Her ears have stayed very dark and her paws are quite dark. The top of her head is almost white! 

I think she looks particularly light in the last photo because she was super clean for once. No dirt to make her look darker!

I wonder what Jojo's Fudge is like now, and Colin's Ted....


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I will message them! they have faded some too! they are gorgeous as well!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks Amanda  I'd love to see what they look like x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willow also faded really fast and it started around a year. Dawn had posted a really good link about poodle colors and the fading.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow! That's amazing! So fast! Do coats normally fade that fast?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lottie she's absolutely gorgeous in all of the pictures but I really do love her at the moment, it's so interesting and unpredictable, fantastic


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tilly really reminds me of Sweep from Sooty and Sweep now! she sounded a bit like him when she was having her bath too!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Gorgeous - love the changes in her coat.

I really do wish I had some from when Molly was growing up as her initial paperwork was for black and tan


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

2ndhandgal said:


> Gorgeous - love the changes in her coat.
> 
> I really do wish I had some from when Molly was growing up as her initial paperwork was for black and tan


 indeed! 

Poppy is getting darker as she gets older. She is listed as an apricot though, which is what she is gradually becoming. She was quite a bright cream when she was a diddy puppy. 

I do love the unpredictable nature of our poo's appearances. Tilly's coat is fab and so unique.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Tilly is a lady, keeping her surprises under wraps. She is fabulous.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi ya. heard about this thread and had to log on, oh dear I even forgot my password that just shows how long its been. Tilly is fabulous and I will get some photos of Fudge Pudding to show you. Hey I can't even remember how to add photo, I don't use photobucket anymore, help !!!! feeling silly now, at least I haven't changed hey! Mo tell me how to add my pics please


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Hi ya. heard about this thread and had to log on, oh dear I even forgot my password that just shows how long its been. Tilly is fabulous and I will get some photos of Fudge Pudding to show you. Hey I can't even remember how to add photo, I don't use photobucket anymore, help !!!! feeling silly now, at least I haven't changed hey! Mo tell me how to add my pics please


Ha ha, that'll teach you for staying away so long!


----------

